# Can I leave India for singapore with an IPA for approved student pass



## dsb28 (Jul 15, 2015)

hi,

I am an indian. I have been living in London since the past 4 yrs.
Now I am moving to Singapore to pursue a doctoral degree at NTU this month.

I have received an IPA letter from ICA via college . A visa is incorporated in it which says "A visa is granted for the applicant and this letter serves as evidence of the grant of visa and this letter with passport has to be shown at immigration at singapore for clearance upon arrival".

My question is: 
is this enough to leave India. Will emigration as well as the airline be fine with this letter and a valid passport. this is a bit unconventional compared to other countries , hence I am a bit nervous . 

Any help/ past experiences would be very helpful . Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, that'll be fine provided you satisfy the financial requirements the Indian government itself has when exiting India. But presumably you're already familiar with those since you've already exited India and lived in London.


----------

